# 1

## Mariya78

,
      1   ,          1   ,        ?

----------

?   -  /    ...

----------

*Mariya78*,

----------

,    .

----------


## Mariya78

,  2-  ,    ,  ,    2   ,    ., . ,         1   ,   ?????

----------

.    .        ?

:

, .
           .      136  .
          .

,            ,     .     ,    (  !)       ,   .
  ,              .                        .     ,       (. 236  ).

----------

,                     5.27  .

    :

-   30 000  50 000 .         90     ;
-   1000  5000 .      (,  ).
                  (. 2 . 5.27  ).
        ,       .

----------

,                     (   01.03.2007  472-6-0).

 ,   6  136  ,      ,    .

         ,         ,    (     14.09.2010  10-10-1,       09.09.2011    21-175/2011).

----------

?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mariya78

:yes:  , 
**,        ?   2- ( ),

----------


## GSokolov

,       . ,  ,           .

----------


## Mariya78

> ,       . ,  ,           .


   ,    ?,    ,

----------

> 


--, :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=538053
 :Smilie:

----------


## Mariya78

,    ,
   :

1.      ""(       ) , 1 ?,    , .     07.10.15      06.10.16 ? :       1  (   )    ,    ,       2  ,      ?
2.    ,  ,   ?
3.       :    ,   ,      ,                 ?    ,       ????

----------


## kiry

> ""






> 1  (   )    ,   ,       2  ,      ?


 



> ,  ,   ?


,    



> :    ,   ,      ,                 ?   ,      ????


       -  ..#2

----------


## Mariya78

,    . 4 . 8 . 18    25.07.2002  115--   01.01.15

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    ?


       (   ).   ,  .     ,       -    ,    . :Smilie:

----------

,        ,  30       . 
    .  . ,     .

----------


## .

> .  .


       .




> ,  30       .


    .136 ?

----------

, , 30 .            .    . ,   .   .

----------

**, 30  -      ?

----------


## .

**,    ,     30 .         (,       :Smilie: )

----------

"         ,     ,  ,  ." . 136 .
    ,  ,        ,       .

----------

*.*,  ,  ,  .   .
   .  -  .      .
, -  ""   )))

----------

**,     ,    ?

        ?

----------


## .

> , -  ""   )))


   ,       .  ""   ))

----------

*.*,        ))). 
,         . 
     . 

**,         .          ,  - .  - ,    .   -    .    - . ,   -   ,       .

, .

----------


## .

> ,         . 
>      .


  ?    .   ,   .    , -  .        , , ,   . 




> -    .


   .   ,       ,    ?

----------

> ,       ,    ?


    .   ?      ,    ,  ,      ,           ,       .            -  ,      .        .

----------

**,  ...                -   **.

           -   .
            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...-   .


   -   .        ,   ,       ,        -.          ... ,    -...

----------

**, 
  ,   - .



> 





> 


  , .
, ,   ,  . , ,     . 
  29         ,    ,    , ,  ,   .    ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  "" ,         (),      ,       ?   , ,  ?

----------


## Andron Step

> -   .        ,   ,     ** ,        -.          ... ,    -...


    .         (  (/)).
,      "",     .  ,   ,        -   ( /).       ,   ,      ( ),         . 

   ,  ,         (    ).    ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     -   ...        - 10  ,    .     .        - ,    ,      ,  ,        .

----------

> ,       .  ""   ))


 ()  ,      ,   /  .

----------


## Andron Step

> 10  ,    .     .


       ().        . 






> - ,    , *     ,  ,       * .


     ,         (   )       ,     12 .

----------

""     ...

    :

  "  "



        16        -     .
         125    . 

 /

----------


## GSokolov

> .   ?


 __   ,      ,         ?   ,            ,    ! :Greeting: 




> ,    ,  ,      ,           ,       .


  . ,      ,    ,    ,    ,      (   - )  __    .

----------

**, 
    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     10 .        100 .  ?




> ,     12 .


   .       , ,  ,     ,     .   ,    ,         ,   ,  ,     ,    , ...     ,      ...

----------

*GSokolov*, 
  ,        .   .    . ,      ,    .




> . ,      ,    ,    ,


..      ,     ""?   -  . 
  ,       8   ,         ,        .   ?




> -







> 


  ,      . 




> 


,  ,  ...
.




> ,


  ,      ,       ,      .

----------

> .   ?


     4      ?

----------

> ,      .


    ,            ,   -   2

----------

> 4      ?


 .      ,  .
 3-     ,       ,       .        ,        ( -     ).      ,          .

----------

> .


              2-   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,      .    -   .

----------

> ,   -   2


     .     ,      ,     - .       ,          . ,   (  )    (  ,   )          ...    .     ""?          .      ,                . 
, ,    ,         .     .
     -             .

----------

> 2-   ?


  -   ,  .
     .   .




> ,      .


,        ,      .   - , - .   -  .

----------

> .


           ,  30 ,  15,            ?     30 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   ,  .



> ,  .


 ,       ?     ?

----------


## Andron Step

> "      **   ,     ,  ,  ." . 136 .


    .



> ,  ,        ,       .


 30   8:00 .   ,    (       . 136  ),   17:00     ,    30 ......     .....


         ,     


> , ,      ,         **         ,    . *      ,    ,     .*

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  -  ,      ,       . 
, ,    -   .
       -   .

----------


## GSokolov

**,       ,   , .      ,           .   -               .  ..    .    -          __.   , ..       ,        .

----------

*ZZZhanna*, 



> -   .


   . ,     .   , ,  ,  ,    .             , ,  ,      .

-  , 
*Andron Step*   .

----------

> __   ,      ,         ?   ,            ,    !
> 
>   . ,      ,    ,    ,    ,      (   - )  __    .


    ,  ""    "",   .      ,    -  .              .  .

   .              . ,  ,  ,       - ,   . ,      .
   -  .

----------


## saigak

> ,


-     ,  ...              .

----------

*saigak*,     -        .
       !
   (  )   ,    .
     ?

----------

?       ,   ,  ,    :Hmm: 
    ,    .  ,        .        .
       ,   ,   ,    ,    ,          .
    , -  ,  -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

**,      .         . , :




> ,  .
> 
> 
>  ,       ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> (  )   ,


 *ZZZhanna*  ?   *Andron Step*, *GSokolov* **         ,     .      .    ,     ,       .  ..     ,       ,            .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    -


        ,  ,    , ..           .         .  ,  .    ,    "". ,          .   . :Embarrassment: 



> 


**,  , , *BorisG*  ,     ,  -    .
      #50,    **     .    ,   , , -,       , ..   15-   30-.  ,      . -,      28- , ..           . -,            ,          , ,  .        ,    .

----------

> 28-


     ? ,   "    "

----------

-  .  , ,   .        ,  , , , ,  , .

 .    .  ,  (

----------


## GSokolov

> 


 :Good:  :8:  :7:

----------

*ZZZhanna*, 
     .    .       ,     . 
  ,     , ,       . , ,  ,    . .
    ,  -  .    . ,  , ,   .     , .       .    ,      ,   ""    .

    ,       -     ,    -,  .
  -   ,   . ,   .

----------

.  99%      ,       .       /          .

----------


## .

**,            -    :Frown:   . 
         .

----------

*GSokolov*,   !      ,   .
   .




> , ..   15-   30-.  ,      . -,      28- , ..           . -,            ,          , ,  .        ,    .


     .      ,  .     .       ,   .    ,    ,   ,     .    .     .  , ,       ,    .     ,             ,    -,     . ,   ...... 
          ,    ,    ,   . 
   ,     .    ,    . 
*GSokolov*   .   62. 
   .
 ,   .

----------

> ,            -     . 
>          .


     30.
    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## patrik48rus

, ,  / 4      2 ? 
P.S.    0,25 .
.

----------


## saigak

> , ,  / 4      2 ? 
> P.S.    0,25 .
> .


.   0,01    100

----------


## patrik48rus

*saigak*,   !)

----------

.      ,       ,    1   ?

----------


## gnews

> ,       ,    1   ?


, ..      .

----------

!!!           .

----------


## Nikost

> 


  ,  .         (.11  ).

----------


## Nikost

> 


 ? ,      ,   - ?  ,    .

----------


## gnews

> 


 ?      ?

----------

